# How to start



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I have been bringing down trees in my yard, trying to open up some space and keep things from crushing my house/cars in foul weather seasons. 

I've thought about milling some of this wood but I have no real idea how to do it. I haven't been able to find a local sawyer, so far, and I'm somewhat interested in getting into the whole urban logging thing anyway. I'm no great woodworker but a lot of my friends have asked me to build them furniture and the like and I was thinking it would be a whole lot cheaper if I could mill the wood myself.

Any suggestions on how to start? Most of the wood in my yard is hardwood, oak, maple, and some others I'm not familiar with, so it's good wood for something other than burning. 

FrankP


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Look at a small, manual bandmill like Daren's....there are models on eBay like this one:http://cgi.ebay.com/PORTABLE-SAWMILL-BANDSAW-BANDMILL-CHAIN-SAW-MILL

or this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/SAWMILL-BRAND-N...ryZ11810QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and then there are small models from Woodmizer and Timberking. Once you start sawing, the addiction will only end upon your death.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Another option is the ripsaw: http://www.ripsaw.com
I have one on its way and the people are real nice and helpful on the phone. It is a little more expensive than most chainsaw mills, you need to use a chainsaw as the powerhead, and it is a bit of a workout; but it's faster and has a smaller kerf than a chainsaw. If you have the room, definitely go for a small manual bandsaw mill as joasis says. The ripsaw probably has to many negatives for most people. Also, there probably is someone around you with a mill and possibly a kiln, it may take a while to find them. I took my first logs to mill to try out the experience before commiting a large amount of money on a mill.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I suggest you shop around (and feel free to holler for input). My opinion of course would be a small manual band mill. I know guys chainsaw milling, but they are only doing it a few times a year. And they are (once you add it all up) into it for about what an inexpensive bandsaw costs and wish they would have went the other way. Not totally knocking chainsaw mills, I would buy one in a heartbeat to _slab_ a monster. They make them that will cut 5 foot wide slabs...but it takes a $1000+ powerhead/$200 bar/a spool of ripping chain/special oiler...For smaller hardwood logs that are not going to yield premium lumber I could not do it. With a bandsaw you can easily flip the log(cant) to get the best quality :yes:.
At the rate small mills are going out of business maybe you could keep an eye on this place. http://www.sawmillexchange.com/
And like Jay said check eBay, I have seen some good deals for sure.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

joasis said:


> Once you start sawing, the addiction will only end upon your death.


That is a fair statement that bears repeating.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, all. While I'd love to get into a band mill, I think the chain/ripsaw is probably the way to go for me, just because I don't anticipate doing it that much and I don't really have space for a large unit. I'll keep my eyes open for good deals though. Thanks for the links.

FrankP


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Woodmizer has a unit that stored on a garage wall when not in use. LT10 I think? Takes up the room of a bicycle.....I would not consider a chainsaw rig because of the expense, when a bandsaw type can be economical to operate, and less money. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## smanfre (Mar 31, 2008)

Frank,
I am kind of late on this one... But, I live in Culpeper Va, I have a bandsawmill if you still need your logs milled. I am not sure how far away you are?


----------

